# how to view the previous attached documents in immiAccount



## kwib (May 8, 2017)

Just wondering if there is a way to view the previously attached document.

It seems there is no entry to do the task.


Thanks,


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

kwib said:


> Just wondering if there is a way to view the previously attached document.
> 
> It seems there is no entry to do the task.
> 
> ...


We can able to see the file name, date of upload and category only.

It is not possible to download and view the documents.


----------

